# any swift 669 black editions out there?



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

hi just wondering if any one have got the new swift kontiki 669 black addition thanks



site helper note - split out from unrelated thread


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes we have a 669 as of today !!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Sideways86 said:


> Yes we have a 669 as of today !!


I bet you've been for a spin in it too! :wink2:

Looks lovely, is Sue happy?

hopefully we'll get to see it in couple of weeks :grin2:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sue likes it, no not been out in it. screwing on brackets for awning, mirror gaurds etc etc

Hope to see you soon


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

looks nice is it manual or auto thanks


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Manual 3 litre


----------

